# What am I missing about this (very nice) 1998 Schwinn Orange Krate custom?



## cbustapeck (Nov 4, 2020)

I came across this rather nice looking 1998 Schwinn Orange Krate custom on eBay. 

It's in quite good condition, and with a nice parts group (Shimano Deore and Altus, with front and rear disc brakes), but I am still lost as to why the price is so high, and would love some insights. In the condition that it is in, the base bike seems like maybe $825, shipped, at the most. The parts group might be the same - I haven't done the math on all of the bits, but it cannot be more than the same again. 

I have no room to say anything negative about build quality - as has been evidenced in some of my own bicycles - but, for lack of a better way to put it, it just isn't consistent with a $2700+ bike. 

The high bidders seem to all have decent feedback over a period of time, so I doubt that they are scammers, but I really don't know what to think. 

The best I can figure is that the unmentioned builder of this bike is someone of significance that the bidders recognize. 

I welcome any and all thoughts on the matter.

The following pictures are by eBay seller blownsaleenfox, and are recorded here for posterity.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 4, 2020)

It all leads up too how bad someone wants something and if they have the money to spend ?


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 4, 2020)

Whoa those are live bids, I thought you meant he was asking $2700.. Cool bike.. Looks like it has some local history also .


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 4, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> It all leads up too how bad someone wants something and if they have the money to spend ?



Right. But I just think that it could be built for a lot less money. 

On the other hand, maybe other people will have similar ideas about my Orange Krate build!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm guessing ot has to do with the dealer who built it must have had a following. It is nice but I think all your missing is parting with alot of cash.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2020)

If you want you can have this for $700 by a well know builder in my house haha


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 4, 2020)

That one has 180 bids. This 1968 one has 11 and $1,000 less. I don't understand.



Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2020)

180 that is an insane amount right?


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 5, 2020)

The 1968 Krate above is gaining ground! $2100
Only 17 bids!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303745902845


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 5, 2020)

Some people just have to win ,doesn't matter at what cost ?


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 5, 2020)

It's really just all preparation for when I put my heavily customized Orange Krate on the market in the next month or two. Market adjustment and all that.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 6, 2020)

look at it this way, they could pay $2700 for that one and in 5 years get $700 for it. buy high sell low right? ... or is it the other way? I always forget.


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 9, 2020)

The 1968 went for $2275 and the 1998 sold at $2750.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 9, 2020)

That is brutal


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 9, 2020)

Like Will Rodgers said...


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Nov 9, 2020)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Like Will Rodgers said...



_There are three kinds of men. The one that learns by reading. The few who learn by observation. The rest of them have to pee on the electric fence for themselves._


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Reminds me of the guys who are either stupid or drunk at Mecum who drop big dollars on crap they know nothing about.


----------

